# '99 528ia without sport package?



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey guys,

I am considering getting a '99 528ia for my wife. The car has premium package but no sport package. 26,000 miles. How does the car drive without the sport package? The problem is I will be driving the car whenever we drive it somewhere together, and I have a feeling I'm not going to like it without the sport package? Am I right?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

How much?


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

How much......$$? $30,000 maybe $29,000.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

My (70 year old) father bought a 2000 528iA back in 2000 and when he was test driving, even HE thought the non-SP 528 was way too soft and floaty. He was coming out of an '89 525iA (E34) which didn't have an SP option (they ALL rode firm). 

Drive one, but I can tell you that I would not be happy with one.


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

That was my gut instinct....sh#t.


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

My friend bought a 2000 528i, premium package but no sport. I drove it to lunch and back when she first got it - I thought it drove much better than an E46 non-sport. Perfectly weighted steering, handled fine, fantastic brakes - very solid car.

I also drove a 2002 530i premium non sport, and it was the same as the 528i, except faster. Try it, you might like it.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

My dad has a 2000 540iA without the sport package and it handles great. It's definitely firmer than the standard E34 suspension (but obviously not at the level of my current E34/Dinan suspension). This has been confirmed by other owners of both the E34 and E39 (those that own both at the same time). 

Of course the sport package is more fun, and I'm having the same type of problem trying to decide if I want to get the sport package for my wife's eventual E46...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Why don't you go drive one for yourself?


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

I plan to, just putting off dealing with the sales rep that's all,


----------

